# Ultimate Beginners guide to turning



## Hula daddy (Apr 22, 2012)

I am sure many have seen this e-book. But if you have not it is a great read. Its about 75 pages and breaks down the basics with very good explanations and diagrams on why we need to do the things we do.

It helped me a lot to understand the basics of turning. lets see if it translates to better shavings.

Introduction to Woodturning


----------



## mrchip (Jul 13, 2012)

*Thanks!!!!*

As I said in my intro, I am brand new to turning - I mean I have NEVER done it before.  Your recommendation of this e-book was a God-send!!  At the moment, I am in hog heaven!!


----------



## el_d (Jul 13, 2012)

Excellent!!!!

Thanks!!!!


----------

